# Lemmiwinks: The guide



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

I'd like to built a good guide to understand 100% how to fine tune our engines with the help of Lemmiwinks, as nobody has done it before and all the info is spreaded all over the forums.
Please help me complete this guide posting all the information you have about all adaptation channels, if some of the specs or definitions are wrong please post and I'll update the specs on the original post, I'll do it until it has been done right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








*Ch01 : Idle Speed Offset*
Adjust idle RPM level
- Higher number: increase idle rpm
- Lower number: decrease idle rpm
*Ch02 : Fuel Tweak (Accel Pump); Increasing Loads*
-This channel adjusts a fuel enrichment under load
-Modulates Throttle Response
*Ch03 : Fuel Tweak (Accel Pump); Decreasing Loads*
-This channel adjusts a fuel enrichment term coming off the gas or decelerating.
*Ch04 : Start Up Fuel Enrich*
Amount of fuel on any start ups?
- Higher number: enrich the mix
- Lower number: lean out the mix
*Ch05 : Warm Up fuel Enrich*
Amount of fuel on start ups E.G. on the first start in the morning?
- Higher number: enrich the mix
- Lower number: lean out the mix
*Ch06 : Lambda Regulation*
Controls how fast ECU adapts:
- Higher number: faster adaptation
- Lower number: slower adaptation
*Ch07 : Additive Offset To Speed Limiter*
Controls speed limiter in increments ok 1km/hr
*Ch08 : Secondary Fuel Tweak*
It adjust gain on the injectors responce
- Higher number will increase the injector responce (smooths the ride)
- Lower number will decrease injector responce (decrease backfires)
*Ch09 : Ignition Timing Offset*
Controls timing in steps of 0.75 degrees, all RPM range is altered
- Higher number advances timing
- Lower number retards timing
*Ch10 : Primary Fuel Tweak*
Controls fueling on run, ussually change multiplicative fuel trims
- Higher number enrich the mix
- Lower number lean out the mix
*Ch11 : Unused*
Unused
*Ch12 : SEL Scaling (Turbo Cars Only)*
Adjust fueling maps according to boost settings
- Higher number increase injection period for higher boost
- Lower number decrease injection period for lower boost
*Ch13 : OFF OFF*
Unused
*Ch14 : Idle Torque Additive Offset*
Controls engine load at idle
- Higher numbers: spec load at idle is increased
- Lower numbers: spec load at idle is decreased
*Aditional Information from Revotechnik:*
Adaptation Channer Explanation
Revo Comparison of Adaptation Channels and Tuning
Download Lemmiwinks Now from Ecodetuning
Download Lemmiwinks Now from Unixprohost
*How to:*
1. Place key in ignition, turn to on position.
2. Attach VagCom 'dongle'.
3. Bring up Lemmiwinks software
4. To store original ECU settings Click ON "Read". This reads your current settings.
5.Adjust settings at will.
6.Click on 'SET' to connect to the ECU and adapt settings.
7. When asked to cycle ECU, simply turn it off, then turn the ECU back on.
8. Enjoy (hopefully) new settings.
*Hints*
1. Take off your Instrument Cluster Fuse if you can't establish communication with the ECU. clear airbag DTCs.
Special thanks to Don R, MRP2001GTi and BMFJETTA for great information.
_Modified by 27psiBoom at 10:08 AM 10-3-2004_
_Modified by 27psiBoom at 10:24 AM 10-3-2004_
_Modified by 27psiBoom at 5:21 PM 10-3-2004_
_Modified by 27psiBoom at 5:36 PM 10-3-2004_
_Modified by 27psiBoom at 5:53 PM 10-3-2004_
_Modified by 27psiBoom at 6:47 PM 10-3-2004_
_Modified by 27psiBoom at 8:32 PM 10-4-2004_
_Modified by 27psiBoom at 8:38 PM 10-4-2004_
_Modified by 27psiBoom at 12:39 AM 10-5-2004_

_Modified by 27psiBoom at 3:16 PM 10-5-2004_

_Modified by 27psiBoom at 5:39 AM 11-17-2004_

_Modified by 27psiBoom at 9:06 PM 9-12-2005_


_Modified by 27psiBoom at 6:43 AM 9-13-2005_


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

thanks.



_Modified by omllenado at 3:11 AM 10-3-2004_


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (omllenado)*

just updated the SEL scaling channel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

i know mrp2001gti knows how to play with channels 2 and 3. maybe he can chime in.


----------



## vdub4lfe (Nov 12, 2003)

Quick question, when hitting the "read" button, does that read ur settings as u have them now before u mess around with it so u now what ur original settings were?
Also I have read that lemmiwinks begins to not adapt after a while, will I need to re input my settings after like a week or something?


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

Only revo customers can use this software? It's for sale or can I download it somewhere?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

anyoe still have those drivers or emulators to make the usb port think its a com port?? there was an old thread about it but the links were corrupt..


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

*Ch02 : Fuel Tweak (Accel Pump); Increasing Loads*
-This channel adjusts a fuel enrichment term when on the gas/boost or accelerating.
-Modulates Throttle Response
*Ch03 : Fuel Tweak (Accel Pump); Decreasing Loads*
-This channel adjusts a fuel enrichment term coming off the gas or decelerating.


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Don R)*

is there a way you can save your "stock" parameters BEFORE you start changing them with Lemmiwinks? Because if you reset Lemmiwinks, it just goes back to the default Lemmiwinks parameters right? THats what makes me shy away from Lemmiwinks , no way to reset it, or to know where you were when you started right? Maybe im wrong?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (BMFJETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMFJETTA* »_is there a way you can save your "stock" parameters BEFORE you start changing them with Lemmiwinks? Because if you reset Lemmiwinks, it just goes back to the default Lemmiwinks parameters right? THats what makes me shy away from Lemmiwinks , no way to reset it, or to know where you were when you started right? Maybe im wrong? 

Just hit default and make sure you are using Lemmiwinks with Windows 98 SE or higher.


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_
Just hit default and make sure you are using Lemmiwinks with Windows 98 SE or higher.

so that sets it to the ECU's default? Or Lemmiwinks Default?


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (BMFJETTA)*

does it have to 98 SE? I have win 98 but i dunno if its SE?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (BMFJETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMFJETTA* »_
so that sets it to the ECU's default? Or Lemmiwinks Default?

Sets it to the ECU's default and yes you should be running it with 98 SE.


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Don R)*

Don R I sent you an IM.


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (BMFJETTA)*

found this link... maybe helpful in putting together a guide.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1191064
and i found this one too.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1191128


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

dont run this on windows 95 whatever you do.
It will set your default values from 128hex to 100hex... And the car will not run.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdub4lfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub4lfe* »_Quick question, when hitting the "read" button, does that read ur settings as u have them now before u mess around with it so u now what ur original settings were?
Also I have read that lemmiwinks begins to not adapt after a while, will I need to re input my settings after like a week or something?

Default values are like this before you tweak anything:








Addaptation channels changes software map defaults, but ECU will take some time to adapt new settings, that happens all the time you clear DTCs even if you never touch lemmiwinks


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Shad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shad* »_Only revo customers can use this software? It's for sale or can I download it somewhere?

Software can be used on any DBW engine even if it wasn't Revo upgraded, unfortunately I got DBC








If someone knows a valid link to download lemmiwinks send it to me so I can post it on the top of the thread


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_anyoe still have those drivers or emulators to make the usb port think its a com port?? there was an old thread about it but the links were corrupt..

I got this from compusa some time ago and it still works like a charm, my laptop as all new ones doesn't come with serial interface










_Modified by 27psiBoom at 6:54 PM 10-3-2004_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

http://www.ecodetuning.com/revo/Lemmiwinks.exe
Primary and Secondary fuel tweaks should only be used to bring your fuel trims back to 0.0 They do richen and lean the mixture but your ECU will try to adapt so they are truly only useful for bring trims back to 0 or adjusting the mixture and staying within the limits of plus or minus 10% .
Example, lets say you unplug your MAF and drive your car around for 50 minutes to let the ECU adapt out the richness. Lets say your trims end up at -9% and -18% (typical). You can use the primary fuel tweak to correct the off idle trim by lowering it 18% then resetting your ECU.
On the above example you could lower your secondary 9% to bring the idle trim down to 0 as well.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (MRP2001GTi)*

I have found tweak two and three helpful to adjust mixture under load. To get rid of the richness when you let off (popping and backfiring) I have set decreasing load to about 90%, my increasing load is 105% because I lowered my fuel pressure to 2.5 bar to get WOT AF closer to 12 to 1.
An no you dont have to put your setting back in after a week. They do not "adapt out" so to speak. Yes the ECU tries to trim out to 0 after but trying to adjust your mixture using the promary tweak outside of what the ECU wants is not what I use it for. I adjust it to keep the trims within the spec range.


_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 9:44 AM 10-3-2004_


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_*Ch02 : Fuel Tweak (Accel Pump); Increasing Loads*
-This channel adjusts a fuel enrichment term when on the gas/boost or accelerating.
-Modulates Throttle Response
*Ch03 : Fuel Tweak (Accel Pump); Decreasing Loads*
-This channel adjusts a fuel enrichment term coming off the gas or decelerating.

Updated on the top of the thread thanks.
Don
This means that if you increase Channel 2, mix will be enriched in additive increments as rpms raises? does it increment according to load?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (Cypher2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cypher2k* »_dont run this on windows 95 whatever you do.
It will set your default values from 128hex to 100hex... And the car will not run.


LOL people still have windows 95? FYI it works great on Windows 2000 and Windows XP.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (MRP2001GTi)*

Thanks MRP2001GTi, BMFJETTA, Don R, I've just updated the top of the thread with all that useful information http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Please keep it coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 27psiBoom at 5:55 PM 10-3-2004_


----------



## silverturbogti (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

I'm new to lemmiwinks, Could I turn down boosts via channel 12, would I be able to do this without adjusting fueling, for the snow. I understand that doing this will decrease the requested boost from the ecu, will the ecu adapt fueling or will I have to?


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (silverturbogti)*

just get a MBC


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_I have found tweak two and three helpful to adjust mixture under load. To get rid of the richness when you let off (popping and backfiring) I have set decreasing load to about 90%, my increasing load is 105% because I lowered my fuel pressure to 2.5 bar to get WOT AF closer to 12 to 1.


good info
so basically adjust the fuel pressure first for WOT AF
then fine tune fuel trims (channel 2 & 3) w/ lemmiwinks


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (silverturbogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverturbogti* »_I'm new to lemmiwinks, Could I turn down boosts via channel 12, would I be able to do this without adjusting fueling, for the snow. I understand that doing this will decrease the requested boost from the ecu, will the ecu adapt fueling or will I have to? 


i want to know that too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_
Updated on the top of the thread thanks.
Don
This means that if you increase Channel 2, mix will be enriched in additive increments as rpms raises? does it increment according to load?

It will be enriched proportional to the increase in load. Load will level off once you have fully spooled.


----------



## DubAdicted (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Don R)*

Now when I go to put in my settings, the key should not be in the ignition? What does it mean to cycle the key or what every it says after it makes the settings?


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (DubAdicted)*

Step By Step how to change the ECU setting with Lemmiwinks.\
1. Place key in ignition, turn to on position.
2. Attach VagCom 'dongle'.
3. Bring up Lemmiwinks software
4. To store original ECU settings Click ON "Read". This reads your current settings.
5.Adjust settings at will.
6.Click on 'SET' to connect to the ECU and adapt settings.
7. When asked to cycle ECU, simply turn it off, then turn the ECU back on.
8. Enjoy (hopefully) new settings.

Hope this helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BMFJETTA


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (BMFJETTA)*

Any Idea what vehicles are affected by this
from the Revo Link 
"Other than having to pull the instrument cluster fuse (make sure VAG-COM
will be able to clear you air bag DTC light before doing this!!!) on
some cars we have not had any problems doing the limited number of
adjustments available through adaptation channels."
Will 2000 - 2004 1.8T's get an airbag DTC? Will we have to pull the clutster fuse to get this to work?


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_Any Idea what vehicles are affected by this
from the Revo Link 
"Other than having to pull the instrument cluster fuse (make sure VAG-COM
will be able to clear you air bag DTC light before doing this!!!) on
some cars we have not had any problems doing the limited number of
adjustments available through adaptation channels."
Will 2000 - 2004 1.8T's get an airbag DTC? Will we have to pull the clutster fuse to get this to work?

Nope, no airbag dtc for me J.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (ButteroJ)*

john, isn't your airbag light on all the time anyways?


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

What a great thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Super1.8T)*

"Lemmiwinks How to" updated on the top of the thread.


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_john, isn't your airbag light on all the time anyways?
nope, its fixed


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (ButteroJ)*

great thread. Lets get this one stickied or something!!!


----------



## zedeutschebanger (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (evilpat)*

I understand if you clear engine codes w/ a vag-com, your lemmiwinks settings go byebye. Anyone else hear/know this?


----------



## 20V1.8Tnut (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (zedeutschebanger)*

No, they would stay at where you set them. Even unplugging your battery will have no effect on them. At least on my AWD using Win 95 (old laptop).


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (20V1.8Tnut)*

Have any GIAC people used this who actually have socketed? I thought trying to reflash the socketed chip messes it up because of the encryption board.


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (not_too_shabby)*

This alters adaptation channels, which aren't on the chip. I use it on my GIAC IBE which uses the same encryption as socketed GIAC chips.


----------



## DubAdicted (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (VDUBNDizzy)*

after I cycle my ecu and then read the ecu to see if my changes are the same, my timing offset hasn't changed. Why is that?


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (VDUBNDizzy)*

can i use it on my flashloaded v12 to raise boost on sr12? i though you cant go higher than 100% correct?








just figured since it said raised and lowered boost


_Modified by MrSkills68 at 7:44 PM 10-4-2004_


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_This alters adaptation channels, which aren't on the chip. I use it on my GIAC IBE which uses the same encryption as socketed GIAC chips. 

oh...Cool thanks....Sounds like I need to upgrade my old crappy laptop to windows 98 though.


----------



## RASALIBRE (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (not_too_shabby)*

hey does any one know if i will have a problem running lemmiwinks on a mac with windows software


----------



## laurent (Aug 28, 2001)

*Additional Mirror*

Here's an additional mirror:
http://www.unixprohost.com/Lemmiwinks.exe
33a42232e008e7c6f10aca52eb680d67 Lemmiwinks.exe


----------



## laurent (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (RASALIBRE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RASALIBRE* »_hey does any one know if i will have a problem running lemmiwinks on a mac with windows software

I would imagine that the biggest obstacle would be to get the serial port communication sorted out. I haven't played around with Macs in ages but if you get it to work let us know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Additional Mirror (laurent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laurent* »_Here's an additional mirror:
http://www.unixprohost.com/Lemmiwinks.exe
33a42232e008e7c6f10aca52eb680d67 Lemmiwinks.exe

Great, updating the top of the thread with the mirror, thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fshowcarz (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (RASALIBRE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RASALIBRE* »_hey does any one know if i will have a problem running lemmiwinks on a mac with windows software

the problem is owning a mac, but some things can be over looked.


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (fshowcarz)*

already tried using VPC to run lemmiwinks...no luck...usb to serial adapter used...decided to spend $300 on ebay for a decent pc laptop







to make sure i could use lemmiwinks and vag-com


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (fshowcarz)*

Does the Lemmiwinks hack work on motronic 3 ECUs as well (AGU, AEB I think)? Does anyone have any idea? Alan(27psiboom), have you tried it? I wouldn't mind adding 10degrees of retard to my setup.
Speedy G


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Speedy G)*

Darn... there's no data on vortex about motronic 3 adaptation... Alan, it looks like we'll have to investigate...








Speedy G


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Speedy G)*

Speedy there as some good and bad news, the bad news is that we can't use Lemmiwinks on our cars, even disconnecting the intrument cluster fuse, well at least with my HEX-COM with USB adapter.
The good news is that we CAN change adaptation channels with VAG-COM but with some limits, log ENGINE -> ADAPTATION, the channels that AEB and AGU engines have are the same as those shown on Lemmiwinks screenshot, at least they look like them.
I adjusted start up fuel enrich to a lower value, warm up fuel enrich to smooth the idle on the morning, raised the speed limitir 30km/hr, lowered primary fuel tweek to match my fuel trims, lowered fuel tweak increasing loads to get a leaner mix up top and decreased timing offset by 10 points (don't know how much is it in degrees) so it's gonna be a trial and error procedure until we get this sorted out.
Looks like the car runs much smother now no VAG-COM logs yet though, give it a try and let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 27psiBoom at 4:29 PM 10-5-2004_


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

Very cool! I'll give it a try. The timing is really the critical part since almost everything else can be adjusted physically, and the 3.25" MAF housing really advances timing.
Speedy G


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Speedy G)*

let me know how it works, log timing before and after adjust channel 09.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

Has anyone used channel 12 to actually turn up the boost on a chipped car? Any success, or can it only be used to turn down the boost?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (bobqzzi)*

0-100% -- you can only lower it(unless for some unknown reason yours isnt' set at 100% from the beginnning.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_0-100% -- you can only lower it(unless for some unknown reason yours isnt' set at 100% from the beginnning.

Thank you sir
Perhaps that should be at the top of the guide


----------



## GT Mech Eng (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote »_Primary and Secondary fuel tweaks should only be used to bring your fuel trims back to 0.0 They do richen and lean the mixture but your ECU will try to adapt so they are truly only useful for bring trims back to 0 or adjusting the mixture and staying within the limits of plus or minus 10% .
Example, lets say you unplug your MAF and drive your car around for 50 minutes to let the ECU adapt out the richness. Lets say your trims end up at -9% and -18% (typical). You can use the primary fuel tweak to correct the off idle trim by lowering it 18% then resetting your ECU.
On the above example you could lower your secondary 9% to bring the idle trim down to 0 as well.

Interesting. were you able to tune enough to get a relatively flat and consistent A/F curve with Lemmiwinks?


----------



## djmpx (May 5, 2004)

i need help. sorry for my english
i have 0,7 and -7,8 in block 32
how values can i change in lemmi?
primary?? how??
secondary?? how??
thanks for help


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (djmpx)*

has anyone ever tried to use this with a hard wired neuspeed chip? we tried it on my friends car and when trying to connect, it came up w/ the dialog "Har Har Har Har...", i figured it was because lemmiwinks cant communicate with it, what do you guys think, if this has been asked before, forgive me


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*

hmm the ole pirate respose.....


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*

Sometimes I get a "Hey... NAK NAK NAK" error message. If you try to connect again and it doesn't go, usually switching the igntion off and then on again will fix it. If this doesn't work then something you are trying to do is not compatible.


----------



## ::..BoraXTC..:: (Oct 16, 2003)

I think ch 12 SEL (turbo cars only)
means... Secondary Enrichment Level
like when boost comes on.


----------



## fshowcarz (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: :..BoraXTC..:*


_Quote, originally posted by *::..BoraXTC..::* »_I think ch 12 SEL (turbo cars only)
means... Secondary Enrichment Level
like when boost comes on.

i would agree... it would make sense that it's talking about the enrichment off the map sensor (in boost) instead of the MAF


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (4ceFed4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMFJETTA* »_hmm the ole pirate respose.....


















_Quote, originally posted by *4ceFed4* »_Sometimes I get a "Hey... NAK NAK NAK" error message. If you try to connect again and it doesn't go, usually switching the igntion off and then on again will fix it. If this doesn't work then something you are trying to do is not compatible.

oh, thats the message, it was a couple weeks ago.. my brain is failing me lol, he has the HEX-USB, and got the software port converter so its seen as a serial connection, ill tell him about the ignition on and then off again, he problem couldn't be with it being an actual 'chip' and not software flash? anyone know if neuspeed does something different so that those fields cant be accessed?


----------



## Mk2Scirocco16v (Feb 7, 2001)

sorry for the noob question, but i currently have REVO software and the SPS3, where can i get Lemmiwinks for my car and other than the software i guess i would need a connector for my laptop... where would i get that?


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Mk2Scirocco16v)*

ross-tech


----------



## Mk2Scirocco16v (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue.Jester.02Gti* »_ross-tech 

so i would need the entire Ross-Tech software/hardware for around $200 and then download the Lemmiwinks program in order to change adaptation values?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mk2Scirocco16v)*

just buy the enthusiast cable for around 250 and you should be set, you get a vag at the same time its nice.
by the way will lemiwinks work on and chip? or are ther some chips that it reacts to?


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

hmm I was testing lemmiwinks, Vtune and the old version of vagcom with the cheap obd2 cable I bought from egay, hmmm everything works, I can change stuffs in lemmiwinks & vtune, it sucks though with the vagcom, I think I'll buy the real thing, but for now it's looking great.


----------



## IbizaFR Greece (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi, I was wondering for an exhaust that is backfiring when you leave off the throttle do you adjust " Ch03 : Fuel Tweak (Accel Pump); Decreasing Loads" up or down to minimize the backfiring? Example 115% or 85%???
I also checked block 032 and it shows +1 and -3.1. Does that mean that I use "Ch08 : Secondary Fuel Tweak" and put in the value of 101% and for "Ch10 : Primary Fuel Tweak" put in the value of -3.1% to even out the trims???
Thanks for any help.


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (IbizaFR Greece)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IbizaFR Greece* »_I also checked block 032 and it shows +1 and -3.1. Does that mean that I use "Ch08 : Secondary Fuel Tweak" and put in the value of 101% and for "Ch10 : Primary Fuel Tweak" put in the value of -3.1% to even out the trims???

It all depends on when the last time you reset your ECU or cleared codes. +1 and -3.1 is pretty good for long term fuel trim. Last I checked, mine wars -0.4% and +2.x%


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (KrautFed)*

Only use Lemmiwinks if your fuel trims are out of range...


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

bringin this back...


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (KrautFed)*

damn i wish those were my trims, no matter what i do its idle -8.5% and run is -25% within 10 min of driving.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (EdsGTI20VT)*

If those are your fuel trims, you may want to try a 3 inch maf housing.


----------



## trbochrgm02 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

Nice thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Anyone use lemmiwinks to get rid of those nasty backfires


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (trbochrgm02)*

question about lambda regulation.. is this good to bump up to a much higher value if I want the ECU adapt to outside conditions faster? I am slightly confused on how this will help..


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Johnny Blaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnny Blaze* »_question about lambda regulation.. is this good to bump up to a much higher value if I want the ECU adapt to outside conditions faster? I am slightly confused on how this will help.. 

Well I had some issues with both, with the regular adaptation time ECU will need more time to adapt itself to new settings, but with a faster adaptation it will keep on adapting all the time you change your driving style or weather condition, so..., while tuning I'd put the value in 127 and after all adjustment are done I'd bump it back to 0 again.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

ahhh.. so use it if I am going to the track or something.. looking to get the full action out of the car.. gotchya


----------



## Traf (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey I was just wondering if I could plug in a revo'd car and click on 'read settings' to display all of the timing advances and fuel tweaks and then click 'set' after I hooked it up to my car. Would this be a possible way to "pirate" a chip?


----------



## Pactra (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Traf)*

i'm having problems with my fuel trims being way out of spec...on the rich side
would it be wise to adjust ch02 or ch10?
on both channels, what would be considered safe to adjust? is changing it +/- 10-20% too much?


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (Pactra)*

what's your setup? injectors/maf housing, turbo??


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (Traf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Traf* »_Hey I was just wondering if I could plug in a revo'd car and click on 'read settings' to display all of the timing advances and fuel tweaks and then click 'set' after I hooked it up to my car. Would this be a possible way to "pirate" a chip?

It won't happen


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*

Revo says that channel 12 if for scaling the specified engine load (SEL)? but the guide says its for increasing and decreasing boost? So does tha tmean descaling the load means the ecu will decrease boost because it will specify a smaller load?
What is engine load or is there an example of how channel 12 can be used?


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (337GTIspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337GTIspeed* »_Revo says that channel 12 if for scaling the specified engine load (SEL)? but the guide says its for increasing and decreasing boost? So does tha tmean descaling the load means the ecu will decrease boost because it will specify a smaller load?
What is engine load or is there an example of how channel 12 can be used? 

AFAIK this channel is used to match your fueling according to spec boost, if you decrease the number you will get less fueling because the ECU think there is less boost, kinda like load vs injection period map.
I'll update the guide with this new info.


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*

if my multiplicative fuel trims are less than 10% should I bother using primary fuel tweak so its 0%? I've seen a highest of 6.4%.. On the A4 they have this fuel mileage estimation, dont know if MKIVs have it, and when I adjust primary fuel tweak up..it seems like the milege estimation drops faster, which makes sense and kinda sucks to me..but then>>
Whats the difference between having your fuel trims at 0% by using lemmiwnks to compensate from wack fuel trims, and your fuel trims left outta wack?

_Modified by 337GTIspeed at 10:34 PM 11-20-2004_


_Modified by 337GTIspeed at 10:36 PM 11-20-2004_


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (337GTIspeed)*

I wouldn't bother at all if you have stock turbo, it just means your getting 6% more fuel on part throttle and WOT according to lambda adaptation sensor , so let the ECU do it's job.
If you guys are getting adaptation numbers on stock turbos and fueling just do what the repair manua says, search for leaks for negative values and test flow sensor for positive values.


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*

bump for a great thread and the software links still work.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (FreeStage3)*

bump.. as I will be trying this sometime during the week.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

I just read this whole thing and have one question if I increase my boost via MBC w/ maf disconnected and map clamped what would I use on lemmiwinks to icrease fuel for the added boost?


----------



## sandiegobmx (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (Cypher2k)*

This scares me. I run an ancient laptop with WIN95 on it for purely vag and now lemmiwinks (I'm a Mac guy). I've had it connect, but am yet to really play with it. Is running LW really a problem with Windows 95?


----------



## CarfanaTTic (Aug 24, 2002)

I f...ed up my ECU trying to run Lemmi with Win95. So, a big no no.


----------



## stevem99 (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: (CarfanaTTic)*

I read through this thread and I have the following question:
Can I use Lemmiwinks to correct my airfuel (which is running too rich).
I have APR 93 OCTANE program and 440cc injectors (the ones from ECS). Originally I was under the assumption that my local APR dealer would be able to tune my APR program to make the A/F correct but now I have found out that APR doesn't let them do any actual tuning at all and APR doesn't have a program for this. Right now my multiplicative adaptation is out of spec (-25%) and I end up limp.
I'm a little annoyed at ECS and a lot annoyed with APR ATM.








Thanks
-SteveM


----------



## stevem99 (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: (stevem99)*

Sorry guys, i don't mean to hijack so i moved this post into a new thread at: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...id=27








-SteveM


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (stevem99)*

i've never heard of this lemmiwinks, but it sounds like i need it. im having trouble keeping my car idleing. stock chip, perfect power smt6 piggyback. 2001 gti vr6 turbo. im guessing lemmiwinks has a lot ot offer me, and would be a good investment to make?


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (vweuroracer)*

it's free. props to revo for that.


----------



## papa (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (TurboZen)*

very good thread


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (Mk2Scirocco16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2Scirocco16v* »_
so i would need the entire Ross-Tech software/hardware for around $200 and then download the Lemmiwinks program in order to change adaptation values?

Yes, you basically only need the cable, but w/ the price you get the software as well. Luckily Lemmiwinks is free so that helps ease the pain a bit.







Once I find a decent laptop (solely for VAGCOM, VTune and/or Lemmiwinks) I'm going to purchase VAGCOM and give Lemmiwinks a look myself.


----------



## HRD GLI (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (omllenado)*

bump


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (HRD GLI)*

I got a 
02 AWP with New Upsolute
I am using USB vagcom cable on my Windows XP computer.
When I try to read Lemmiwinks, It says 'Reading ECU" for few seconds, then I get
'Timed out Waiting For 0x55 Character (BAD ECU RESPONSE): ct=0
I have no Airbag DTC's and I also tried instrument cluster fuse out method. No luck.
Any Ideas?


_Modified by Sam1.8T at 8:59 PM 1-16-2006_


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Sam1.8T)*

bump


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Alex W)*

What if you have USB vag? I think there is a thread on this, but I can't find it.
nvm got it


_Modified by Hetzen at 6:04 PM 1-16-2006_


----------



## dubdub_337 (Jul 20, 2005)

are the changes in lemmiwinks permanent? or are they only temporary for like dyno runs or logs?


----------



## ylwGTI (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (dubdub_337)*

permanent, as long as you don't reset ecu i believe.


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Sam1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sam1.8T* »_I got a 
02 AWP with New Upsolute
I am using USB vagcom cable on my Windows XP computer.
When I try to read Lemmiwinks, It says 'Reading ECU" for few seconds, then I get
'Timed out Waiting For 0x55 Character (BAD ECU RESPONSE): ct=0
I have no Airbag DTC's and I also tried instrument cluster fuse out method. No luck.
Any Ideas?

_Modified by Sam1.8T at 8:59 PM 1-16-2006_


Any help on here guys?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

where do I find the virtual COM PORT driver? I looked all through the ross-tech site and nothing.


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (all-starr-me)*

i'm driving a vw aba 2.0 w/ aftermarket turbo and c2 chip setup. i'm trying to use lemmiwinks. when i try to read the ecu i get this error.
Timed Out Waiting For 0x55 Character (BAD ECU RESPONSE): ct=9
now i've heard people other than 1.8's are having problems. i have a vcp already installed. lemmi seems to be trying to connect but the ecu seems to reject it. any help would be great.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (2LMONSTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LMONSTER* »_i'm driving a vw aba 2.0 w/ aftermarket turbo and c2 chip setup. i'm trying to use lemmiwinks. when i try to read the ecu i get this error.
Timed Out Waiting For 0x55 Character (BAD ECU RESPONSE): ct=9
now i've heard people other than 1.8's are having problems. i have a vcp already installed. lemmi seems to be trying to connect but the ecu seems to reject it. any help would be great.


Try this program. I couldnt connect with Lemmiwinks but can with Custom Code
http://brodarevo.net/x/CustomSetting.exe


----------



## SPChooten337 (Apr 23, 2006)

can we get this stickied


----------



## surfo (Jan 6, 2006)

I haven´t said anything here..


_Modified by surfo at 9:55 PM 7-2-2006_


----------



## sirwolfk04 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re:*

Just a question...
I have a swap 1.8T in my corrado,,, means no air bag.. so i always got that code. Is it dangerous for me to use lemmiwinks ?


----------



## komet181 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

I found this Lemmiwinks guide that even though it's from another site, provides a little more information. Some of it is a little out there for most do-it-yourselfers but thought it might clarify some things.

http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...15329


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

how would this react to a 12v with a chip? such as GIAC.


----------



## 1.8 Neckbreaka (Dec 5, 2004)

im running a soldered in GIAC chip for my (awd) anyone know if lemmiwinks can be used with it?


----------



## SAGTI (May 14, 2006)

Lemmiwinks does not access the "chip", it accesses another area (eprom) in the ecu.
It should work with any ME7.5 ecu with any chip.


----------



## touaregman (Aug 17, 2007)

*v10s*

will this work with a v10 touareg


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (omllenado)*

is this going to work with ebay vag-com?


----------



## touaregman (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: v10s (touaregman)*

Will lemmiwinks work with a Bosch EDC16 X2 ecu


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

yes ir works for an e-bay vag, as I got one...and I use a MAC!!!


----------



## JSPORT-SCR32 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Sam1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sam1.8T* »_I got a 
02 AWP with New Upsolute
I am using USB vagcom cable on my Windows XP computer.
When I try to read Lemmiwinks, It says 'Reading ECU" for few seconds, then I get
'Timed out Waiting For 0x55 Character (BAD ECU RESPONSE): ct=0
I have no Airbag DTC's and I also tried instrument cluster fuse out method. No luck.
Any Ideas?

_Modified by Sam1.8T at 8:59 PM 1-16-2006_

Im getting this same error code. Please help... whats going on.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (JSPORT-SCR32)*

Lemmiwinks will not work with USB cables. UniSettings will - *Make sure the ftd2xx.dll is in same folder as the unisetting and the usb cable installed.*
Lemmiwinks & UniSettings will work on any stock or chipped ECU from 00-05.


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

bump for "good to know" info


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

too bad my GIAC locks me out


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

This thread rocks!


----------



## kevincooke (Apr 12, 2007)

So this may be a dumb question. I just got a VAG-COM from ebay, and downloaded lemmiwinks. I have a 03 1.8t all stock, no chips. What all can I do with lemmiwinks to make it run better? anybody that can tell me EXACT settings, would be amazing!


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

Dont mess with it - your asking for a world of hurt. Save your pennies and go buy a chip. You'll thank me later....


----------



## Stratus2003 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (20V1.8Tnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V1.8Tnut* »_No, they would stay at where you set them. Even unplugging your battery will have no effect on them. At least on my AWD using Win 95 (old laptop).

How about a reflash? I'm going in for a Giac X+ reflash - will that clear any tweaks from Lemmiwinks?


----------



## Stratus2003 (Sep 27, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## Jetta03 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Stratus2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stratus2003* »_
How about a reflash? I'm going in for a Giac X+ reflash - will that clear any tweaks from Lemmiwinks? 

Pretty sure a reflash resets them. I always have my idle adjusted up by 100 rpm, and awhile back I had my revo file updated. After the update I had to adjust the idle back up 100 rpm because the flash reset the value.


----------



## Stratus2003 (Sep 27, 2003)

how about clearing (cel) codes - does that clear Lemmiwinks tweaks?


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

I'm very confused about the lemmiwinks tuning guide. I don't have revo or a laptop. I'm running giac x+ software. I know I need a laptop, but can I do this tuning with giac software or is that not possible? I've heard of people using lemmiwinks for giac tuned 1.8's but i'm not sure. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## audis488 (May 19, 2006)

so lemmi wont work on a 97 aeb?


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (audis488)*

where do i get the cable that goes from the laptop to the car?


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*

a few weeks ago i used LW to turn up my idle RPM because of a very rough idle i was having a problem with too low an idle.
also i turned down the SEL scaling (channel 12) because i was backfiring and running way to rich. i set it back a few clicks to 97.6%. my question is this: now that the running rich problem is fixed i need to turn it back up. so the next time i plug lemmiwinks back into my car and hit read, is it going to say 97.6 at channel 12? will it know its at this value? im just afraid that if it says 100% after i click read that ill never be able to turn those values back up (because 100% is as high as channel 12 goes)
anyone know if im just worrying for nothing? bacause i can feel the difference it made by turning it down. but now that the problem is fixed, i really dont want to stay this way!!!


----------



## JBVDUB (May 30, 2007)

Ok I'v tryed to find an answer to this and I feel stupid asking, but can you only us this softwear with a REVO chip or can it be any. do you even have to have a chipped ecu or can you use it to change stock ecu settings. If anyone feels like helping out a noob IM me please!!!! need more hp but im ballen on a budget.


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

Making any changes on a stock chip is not a good thing to do. Also, any changes you do should be data logged with VAG-COM or something similar. Tweaking is fun and great, but data logging keeps you from, quite possibly, having to rebuilt your motor because you get peck'ish on bumping up certain values.
Seek for power, safely, and with all the right tools.
OF, for JBVDUB, get chipped and then worry about tweaking settings. Playing with stock settings is so not wise.
IMO


----------



## svanteson (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi!
I'm looking into buying an Audi A3 with an engine that can be used with Lemmiwinks since I plan to use this in order to run it on E85 (Ethanol). Which engine should I have?
Are all DBW (Drive by Wire) engines compatible with Lemmiwinks?
http://www.qpeng.com/faqs/engi....html
Will engine code AUM work? I've heard it has Motronic 3.
Are there any non turbo engines that will work with Lemmiwinks? If so, please post the engine code.
Thanks,
Svanteson


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Is this the cable I'll need?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Serial-Vag...wItem
I have an 04.5 GLi.


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (Brake Weight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake Weight* »_Is this the cable I'll need?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Serial-Vag...wItem
I have an 04.5 GLi.

Yep. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (svanteson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svanteson* »_Hi!
I'm looking into buying an Audi A3 with an engine that can be used with Lemmiwinks since I plan to use this in order to run it on E85 (Ethanol). Which engine should I have?
Are all DBW (Drive by Wire) engines compatible with Lemmiwinks?
http://www.qpeng.com/faqs/engi....html
Will engine code AUM work? I've heard it has Motronic 3.
Are there any non turbo engines that will work with Lemmiwinks? If so, please post the engine code.
Thanks,
Svanteson

Why are you basing a potential $10,000+ decision on it's ability to work with Lemmiwinks?


----------



## svanteson (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (AllofurVWRbelong2me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllofurVWRbelong2me* »_
Why are you basing a potential $10,000+ decision on it's ability to work with Lemmiwinks? 

I want to see if it is possible to convert it (cheap) to run on E85 with Lemmiwinks.


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (svanteson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svanteson* »_I want to see if it is possible to convert it (cheap) to run on E85 with Lemmiwinks.

Lemmiwinks is not that indepth. If you want more info on it shoot an e-mail at Revo.


----------



## ukhellfire (Feb 19, 2008)

hi i was just wondering if this would all work for a seat ibiza 1.4 16v 100bhp... i know this is a 1.8 thread but i didnt know where else to ask this...
cheers - ade


----------



## Vegas337 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (ukhellfire)*

So basically will any VagCom cable work even the USB to VagCom cables work as seen on eBay??


----------



## kust0m337 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (Vegas337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegas337* »_So basically will any VagCom cable work even the USB to VagCom cables work as seen on eBay??










Feels like I have had every VAG-COM interface cable that has ever existed, both eBay and _true_ VAG-COM cables... and Lemmiwinks ONLY works with serial port cables. If you try to use Lemmiwinks with a USB cable, you'll automatically get "NAK NAK NAK" as an error code.
* If you have a USB cable, you should use Unitronic's UniSettings or APR's V-Tune to fiddle with adaptation channels values. 
* If you have a serial port cable, REVO's Lemmiwinks is the logical choice but CustomCode's CustomSettings will also work fine.


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

bump


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (kust0m337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kust0m337* »_
Feels like I have had every VAG-COM interface cable that has ever existed, both eBay and _true_ VAG-COM cables... and Lemmiwinks ONLY works with serial port cables. If you try to use Lemmiwinks with a USB cable, you'll automatically get "NAK NAK NAK" as an error code.
* If you have a USB cable, you should use Unitronic's UniSettings or APR's V-Tune to fiddle with adaptation channels values. 
* If you have a serial port cable, REVO's Lemmiwinks is the logical choice but CustomCode's CustomSettings will also work fine.









I have the serial port cable, but had to go through my USB port anyway since my laptop didn't have a serial port. I'd put my PC on a dolly and wheel it to my car if I was certain it would end this frustration. I've tried every program in this thread with and without the instument cluster fuses, but to no avail. Also, now I have an airbag issue. Anyone?








**Oh yeah, I have Revo Stage I.**


_Modified by Brake Weight at 5:35 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

apr solder chips cant use vtune. is there anything else i can use?


----------



## malitogti (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*

I have revo stage 2 , My ? is what could i really do to my ecu with lem, i mean isnt the revo flassh at its best settings?


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

So I set my inside PC up in my yard, hooked it up and every thing workded flawlessly. Fixed the airbag issue, and upped the RPMs 150 to kill the vibration of the stiffer dogbone mounts. Now searching pawn shops for cheap old laptops with the 9-pin port.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Super1.8T)*

dug this out of the archives
great stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eldouchland (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Super1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMP2Ov (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (Eldouchland)*

Are there any plans on making Lemmiwinks work with USB VAGCOMS?


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (BMP2Ov)*

Use this 
http://eurodyne.ca/ME7Settings.zip
or
http://www.unitronic.ca/uniset...7.zip


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (SlowGolf1)*

i have the 5 hour flash trial from revo, can i use lemmiwinks/ another tuning device to copy those setting as a base before they go back to stock ? 
i want to set the fuel/timing to safely run around 19-20 psi ( what im hitting with the trial now)
(01 225q audi tt ) 
thanks


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (jason bouchard)*

when you buy a vag-com system.. are you paying for the cable or software??? isnt the softwre free to download on the website?
can i buy a cheapo cable. and use there software? the older version...?


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

you're paying for the cable.


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dlsolo)*

sheizer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdubbermk2)*

is there a list of what block does what in Vag? 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...eware

_Modified by Vdubbermk2 at 4:47 PM 8-20-2008_


_Modified by Vdubbermk2 at 4:48 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Found this. I think it should answer most of your questions. http://www.elitedubs.com/index....html


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dlsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlsolo* »_Found this. I think it should answer most of your questions. http://www.elitedubs.com/index....html

you rock man. thanks. thats exactly what i was looking for


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

np


----------



## djtreson88 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

how much for a vagcom


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (djtreson88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djtreson88* »_how much for a vagcom

Thanks for bringing a post back from the dead... 
http://www.ross-tech.com, check for yourself...


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

can you use lemmingwinks through a sps?? just wondering cuz theyre both made by revo


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

will it work with giac x+?


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

is there anything, at all, that can be done on a stock car? i have an 01 1.8t (AWW i believe).
or on any platform for that matter? vr6? i also have an r32.


_Modified by lil_kano at 11:10 PM 10-19-2008_


----------



## pest (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (lil_kano)*

Yeah can any program work with a 2001 aww 1.8t with a socketed chip . I have a Neuspeed ko4 chip and i need to scan it as it is in limp mode permanently and i need to tweak it usign Unisettings or lemminwinks . 
Can anybody help me out .


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (pest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pest* »_Yeah can any program work with a 2001 aww 1.8t with a socketed chip . I have a Neuspeed ko4 chip and i need to scan it as it is in limp mode permanently and i need to tweak it usign Unisettings or lemminwinks . 
Can anybody help me out .


Get rid of the neuspeed and get a real flash. It'll make everything so much easier. 
Do you even have a K04?


----------



## pest (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*

Yeah i have a Neuspeed Ko4-001 socket chip with the bigger injectors and Vr6 maf . I just get a limp mode when cuising on the highway . It was suggested to me that i should do a log of the fuel maps and then adjust with unisettings or Lemminwinks . 
But i did order a cheap 9 pin obd 2 cable and was going to try to fix the fuel trim instead of buying a whole new chip ? 
I t would just save me money if i could fix it by myself right ?


----------



## green02turbo (May 13, 2008)

I used to get the limp on freeway with my neu. chip. Make sure your DV or BOV isn't opening when cruising. It would throw me in limp when I bypassed the N249. just an idea.


----------



## pest (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (green02turbo)*

Thanks i will look at that . I did get the 17608 code in the spring and i replaced my Apr R1 dv with a 007 with the correct spring for my boost level . I then decided to replace the N75 because the boost spike was crazy high around 25 or more when i noticed it .


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (pest)*

i have an 2001 audi TT 225q and i am running a diode and a MBC at just about 20 psi and 1 range colder ngk copper plugs. what channels should i change to make the car run better, i have a bit of a lag feeling at around 4k when full boost hits ( maybe timing pull) 
i do not have vagcom, or i have the trail with the ebay cable. 
can anyone shed some light for me.
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_i have an 2001 audi TT 225q and i am running a diode and a MBC at just about 20 psi and 1 range colder ngk copper plugs. what channels should i change to make the car run better, i have a bit of a lag feeling at around 4k when full boost hits ( maybe timing pull) 
i do not have vagcom, or i have the trail with the ebay cable. 
can anyone shed some light for me.
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I check for any codes and Log the car
Log block 011-020-031 in Vag-com or get someone to help you... to a 3rd gear pull from 2k-redline... then post in a new thread or email it to me and ill help you dissect it.


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

hey im new to this lemmiwinks thing. I see someone else on here has tried it with giac tune and was successful. I tried this today i read my ecu it connected so my buddy was like its prolly not going to work so he bumped the time up acouple of time wrote it and started the car it stalled. when we connected again set it back it started up. Tried to raise rpm and it didnt work? do yuo think its writing to my ecu or no? affter we change it and write it on the ecu am i supposed to turn the key to off then back to on?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

can you use the revo sps with cord for this


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (weenerdog3443)*

bump good thread


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

thanx,
does anybody have a suggested setup?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (gregg3gs)*

everyone is different, some can use more timing, some like idle a lil higher, some need more or less fuel.


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (velocity196)*

lemmiwinks works with the unitronic chip right?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (veedubbinn)*

tehre is always unisettings for uni sofware cars


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Lemmiwinks/Unisettings is the same.


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Teknojnky)*

i just got a laptop cheap for just vag-com and lemmiwinks, im going to have to learn how-to use it now!


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubbinn)*

So using my USB vag-com cable will work with lemmiwinks right???


----------



## braupe (Jun 7, 2008)

This may have been already mentioned, but with Lemmiwinks could I tune out the delay from DBW?


----------



## dirtydumpd18t (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re:*

so if i plan on using one of the cheapo USB cables from ebay i have to use the unisettings program correct?


----------



## hertexxxxx (May 7, 2009)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

hello
lemiwinks can reprogram the stock computer in my car vw golf 1.8 digifant 1.82


----------



## shook1db (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (hertexxxxx)*

couple quick questions
Can you use usb if so where can I get the cable??
What's the difference between this and Revo's SPS that's 350 dollars??


----------



## zukgod1 (Feb 19, 2007)

my VAG USB cable doesn't work


----------



## jetshadow (Jun 30, 2009)

*my car*

i have a 03 jetta 2.0, i recently got a vag-com cable and i'm using lemmiwinks (or atleast i'm trying to). i've gotten past the one error, but now i get an error saying that i can't locate the 'adaption storage device' or something like that, i'm i doing something wrong? before i get asked, yes it reads it, but won't set the new stuff.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetshadow (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: my car (jetshadow)*

ok, just to update, i've gotten to the point where it'll say it'll set it, but it says to cycle my ecu, anyone know how to do that? (and yes i am new to car tuning).


----------



## audi_1.8t (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Lemmiwinks: The guide (27psiBoom)*

I have just got the cable in the mail but cant get my computer to read it. where can i get drivers for this?


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetshadow* »_ok, just to update, i've gotten to the point where it'll say it'll set it, but it says to cycle my ecu, anyone know how to do that? (and yes i am new to car tuning).


disconnect your battery, let it sit, then reconnect it. That will cycle your ECU. I've never gotten that message before. I make my changes (anything besides fuel adjustments) then turn the car off, wait a few seconds, then turn it back on. Fuel adjustments are recommended to disconnect the battery and let it reset the ECU maps. So when you start it back up again (with your settings) you will be readapting your new changes.
Make sense?


----------



## audi_1.8t (May 3, 2009)

*need help*

ok i got the driver, now i cant get the computer to connect to the ecu. i tried to remove the fuses and still didnt work any one have any suggestions?


----------



## audi_1.8t (May 3, 2009)

*still need help is anyone there?*

cant get the computer to connect to the ecu can anyone help please.


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi_1.8t* »_cant get the computer to connect to the ecu can anyone help please.


sent you a pm


----------



## mukcl (Nov 30, 2006)

*what settings to change?*

Hi, I'm kind of new to all of this. I have a old serial OBD2 cable and lemmiwinks works, so I am set to change some of the setting....but I have no idea what to modify!
I have an Audi A3 2002.
Unitronic chipped.
Modshack VTDA.
N75H.
Dahlback diverter valve.
If anyone could help me out on what options to change and what %'s that would be great. Maybe a settings for optimal speed and another to make the car a bit more economical? like when i have a long trip.
THANK YOU!


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: what settings to change? (mukcl)*

I wish this could also tap into a wideband and show it on the screen as well. Very nice write up


----------



## PhilW (Jan 3, 2006)

This is my AFR on the dyno, if i wanted to richen it low down under full load do i just increase Ch02 : Fuel Tweak (Accel Pump); Increasing Loads? Is this load based? So would enrich under increased load?
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...t.jpg


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (PhilW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilW* »_This is my AFR on the dyno, if i wanted to richen it low down under full load do i just increase Ch02 : Fuel Tweak (Accel Pump); Increasing Loads? Is this load based? So would enrich under increased load?
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...t.jpg

You're AFR looks fine. Yes, you can increase CH02 for what you are looking to obtain. But you your AFR looks good. my two cents


----------



## PhilW (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (dlsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlsolo* »_
You're AFR looks fine. Yes, you can increase CH02 for what you are looking to obtain. But you your AFR looks good. my two cents

Thanks very much.


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Brake Weight)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8tjetta=fasttttt (Dec 5, 2010)

*humm*

I have a stock 00 1.8t. If I instal a manual boost controler could this help mean richen it up to run better. I only want to max it out at like 12-14psi. Thanks


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

by stock do you mean..no software?? only with software can u tweak if i remember correctly


----------



## 1.8tjetta=fasttttt (Dec 5, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> by stock do you mean..no software?? only with software can u tweak if i remember correctly


noo my cousin said It can tweak stock. He has a giac audi and in the stock mode it works just fine.


----------



## vr6jake (Apr 22, 2005)

trying to retard timing ten degrees on a flashed ecu for a nitrous application. I want to go in the negative direction correct?


----------



## street2gen (Jul 9, 2008)

*E85*

Id like to know some E85 setups from anybody whos been down that road. Anybody have any advice on what ill need to be adjusting besides just fuel?


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

So i have a few quick questions... I am running the diode mod and upped my boost. at the moment i am set at 15psi with spikes to 17... i was original set at 18/19psi, but turned it down in fears I would lean out. 

1. I want to add some fuel when I am in boost, do i add it in the primary and secondary fuel tweek, or do i add it on increasing, and/or decreasing loads?

2. (related to the first question)... is adding to "decreasing load" upping fuel when coming out of boost, or decreasing fuel? (i know stupid question, but the whole "decreasing load" thing mad me think it was to cut fuel)

3. I have a FMIC and run cooler IAT, is it ok to up timing just a pinch for better performance... (like 1.5*, 2.25*, or 3*)?


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

I would also like some advice. My AFR runs between 13.75 and 15.11 doesn't seem to change when trying to add fuel under excel. I did get a code for too rich when at 109%. Vag-com said -18% then at 106% adaption was -10%. Have no timing pull at 2.25 advance.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

This might help the E85 problem.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4782217


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

I need some tips when running gas. Is 100% base setting on fuel? What is the differance between primary and secoundary fuel?


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

some one must have some tips!


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

tedgram said:


> I need some tips when running gas. Is 100% base setting on fuel? What is the differance between primary and secoundary fuel?


here... got this from a different thread... Buschwick is a pretty smart dude...



Buschwick said:


> The primary fuel trim is in %. This means that if you add 5% you'll have 5% increase across the board. The secondary is an additive...not in %. It adds X amount no matter where you are in the RPMs....meaning you could add 5% at idle but that same amount added at 5000RPM might only be 1% there.
> 
> So if you want 5% more fuel up high but no fuel adjustment down low, you can add 5% in the primary, then take out X amount in the secondary to bring the fuel back to normal down low. This will result in maybe 4% increase up high with no fuel adjustment down low....





Buschwick said:


> Here's some quick MS paint drawings of what I'm talking about...
> 
> Lets say this is the default fueling across the RPMs....
> 
> ...


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

Played around a little this week end trying to get 550cc injectors to work with my K04. Drivablilty was fine with no settings but I was getting -24.1 fuel in vag-com field 032 and acceleration was slow and I was getting cell for too rich. Turned channel 02 to 50% and acceleration was better but not good 032 was -18% and cell for too rich. I tried 35% then 37.5% and got missfire above 5.5k but 032 showed -6% and I got a cell for too lean. I gave up put my 386cc injectors back in increased fuel pressure from 3 to 4 bar set Limmiwinks to default ran 148 mph 032 showed -6% and no cell even after the 200 mile trip home. When I have time will try some settings between 40 & 50% with the 550cc injectors. Maybe I should Have tried more fuel pressure?


----------



## rockhardfister (Dec 7, 2010)

shook1db said:


> couple quick questions
> Can you use usb if so where can I get the cable??
> What's the difference between this and Revo's SPS that's 350 dollars??


"Alpha-Bid" ebay cable works. Im usin lemmi and vcds lite with it. its the blue one that says its for vag-com. like 22 bills shipped, works for me!


----------



## o_a_ravi (Dec 25, 2008)

*USB Cable purchased from ebay*

I saw a lot of people asking about the cheepo VAG Cable purchased off of ebay. 

Most of these cables uses the FTDI chip and the USB driver for this is at - 

http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm 

This also creates the virtual COM port (USB to COM). If you use the Windows, you can open up the Device Manager from the System Settings / Control Panel. 

As soon as you plug in the cable, the Device Manager would display the new device as COM1,2 or 3. Under Ports(COM & LPT). 

You should use that port number in the Lemmiwinks or VAGCOM.


----------



## o_a_ravi (Dec 25, 2008)

o_a_ravi said:


> I saw a lot of people asking about the cheepo VAG Cable purchased off of ebay.
> 
> Most of these cables uses the FTDI chip and the USB driver for this is at -
> 
> ...


 

AFAIK - I had success using the ebay cables with Lemmiwinks, however VAGCOM Software (shareware version) expects to see the costlier cable and S/W for all of its functions to work.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Using an older vag-com, or using the current lite will work with any cheaper cable. 

trying to use *Current* and Full vag-com with the cheap cables will not work however.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

FAQ'd


----------



## VWBruce (Jul 20, 2012)

Legit

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zak Dodge (Jul 31, 2013)

Can anyone give a description on channel 6? what does faster or slower adaptation do?


----------



## Modulator (Mar 20, 2012)

*This link claims defaults*

http://www.cardiagnostics.be/-now/VAS 5052_bestanden/Lemmiwinks.htm

Is it correct?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Modulator said:


> http://www.cardiagnostics.be/-now/VAS 5052_bestanden/Lemmiwinks.htm
> 
> Is it correct?


Looks good
adding to faq


----------



## kibz (May 22, 2013)

would this work using say a cheap elm scanner? or any other generic obd11- usb cable?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALCOBENDAS (May 13, 2012)

After doing all kinds of tests no way to change the mix AFR on WOT.. only adaptatives %.. someone got it?


----------



## roycerollz503 (Jul 4, 2012)

*ubuntu linux?*

Can I use lemmiwinks with a usb dongle by installing with the wine application on a laptop running the ubuntu OS?


----------



## dmfelmlee (Sep 26, 2013)

*Making it clear what I need*

So can anyone verify that this cable can be used?:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAG-COM-KKL...:g:PwMAAOSwBahVQn92&item=361284766554&vxp=mtr

It is only $7 so I am skeptical. There is also one for $20 on ebay that has a FTDI FT232RL chip . What is the difference?

And the only thing I need for software is the uni-setting right? https://www.unitronic-chipped.com/uni-setting 

I just want to be clear before I go buying cables and stuff.


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

the only difference between the cables is the chip. the first one has like a CH340 (if I remember right) chip and the second one ($20) has the chip you have listed. That 2nd chip is needed for other programs as it is programmable. For lemmiwinks and vag-lite the $7 cable should work just fine, you just need to download the drivers from the cd and vag-lite from the ross-tech website.
I think if you want to use the free vag-tacho versions and what not you will need the cable with a FTDI FT232 chip


----------



## dmfelmlee (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok. I have the $20 cable with the FTDI FT232RL chip. I downloaded the vag-lite software, changed the COM port to COM1 in my control panel, and Vag-lite connects to my computer. (I ran the test and also check for some codes). So I cannot find lemmiwinks anywhere (i searched for hours. All the links are old) I downloaded unisettings. Unisettings will recognize my cable but when I click "Read from ECU" a message pops up and says that it cannot connect to my ECU. 

Please help me. People say to uncheck a "dumb mode" box in vag-lite but there is no such setting in the light version.


----------



## soulreaper4689 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi I have a late 1995 vr6 jetta with BOSCH M 2.9.1 eco and have been trying everything i have found to get lemmiwinks revo, and unistettings to work I got vcds light to work is it just my cable or is the ecu not compatible with this program it have the obd2 port with 5 wires I will get the cord if that's the issue but would like to get some more information on this before I spend the money.


----------



## VirtualVoid (Nov 8, 2018)

the download links are both dead


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

It won't work on your 2008 vehicle anyway

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gotwebsite1 (5 mo ago)

I called Parker at tunninggroup in Mesa AZ and told him I had an APR tune and wanted to put some bigger injectors on it and he said to put in a larger MAF 2.75" I did and found out that it adds a significant amount of timing like over 10 degrees onto an APR tune which could be dangerous if you have a stock intercooler and causes over 12 degrees of timing to get pulled by the ecu from 3000 rpm to 6500 rpm. So I needed a way to retard the timing on the APR tune. All the dyno and race shops in Phoenix said "sorry we cant help you with that"

So this weekend I figured out how to adjust the timing adaptation and tuning channels on an APR stage 3 K04 tune.

I put a larger MAF 2.75" on my 1.8T and increased the injectors to 380cc from 317cc It has a lot more power but the ECU was pulling 12 degrees of timing on all 4 cylinders at 6300 - 6500 RPM from the larger MAF

You have to run Ross-Tech VCDS 409.1 and Lemmiwinks by Revo on Windows XP virtual OS with VM Work Station PRO v 15.

So,

1. Install Windows XP PRO ISO onto VM Work Station PRO v 15. watch a YouTube video how to do this.

2. plugin the $8 blue generic eBay USB VAG COM KKL cable then install the CH341SER USB drivers that come on the disk with the cable or download them online if the tiny cd doesn't open up on your computer and select *emulate serial* to usb in the window that pops up in the device manager advanced properties tab for the USB CH340 USB port hub


3. make sure channel 4 is selected in the Windows xp device manager for the usb CH340 port settings in advanced property settings because Lemmiwinks by Revo defaults to channel 4.

important note* sometimes channel 4 is being used by another device on your computer like a wireless antenna that is now unplugged but its drivers are still using port 4 so you can uninstall unused devices or disable them and delete them with device manager so that port 4 is not being used anymore so the cable can use port 4. I read some where Lemmiwinks defaults to port 4 even though it is set to port 1 when you open it up so you switch that to port 4 as well - put everything on port 4 USB driver advanced port settings with device manager, VCDS and Lemmiwinks


4. plug cable into car OBDII socket

5. turn on key (engine not running)

6. then turn on Lemmiwinks

7. then start up VCDS 409.1 lite and click options then select port 4 test it should say "port ok device (generic obd cable found) and click save

8. then go to lemmiwinks and click read (read ECU) sometime you will have to do it a couple of times because the latency is slow on the generic cable

9 Lemmiwinks will say ECU read

10. then you can retard the timing by how ever many degrees you want then click SET.

11. it will say settings successfully changed cycle ignition and key to save settings.

12. then you can click read again and it will show the new timing values. I retarded ignition advance to a negative - 10.5 degrees and now it is not pulling 12 degrees of timing and only pulling about 3 -6 degrees of timing which APR says is safe.

You can also reduce timing advance as much as possible by reducing the IAT's - Intake air temperatures with a FMIC - Front mount intercooler. CTS makes one for the MK4 transversal engine. if your IAT's are over 50 C it will advance timing.

Here is a complete forum and guide to use Lemmiwinks and UNIsettings:

*quattroworld.com Forums: Here is the LemmiWinks guide. Same applies to Unisettings. It is a good reference>*
The Audi Enthusiast website. Forums for all Audis including A4, S4, A5, S5, A6, S6, allroad, A8, S8, TT, R8, Q5, Q7, 4000, 100, 200, v6, v8, vintage, local forums
forums.quattroworld.com

*This will change the timing , produce crackles and pops and 10 other settings on an APR tune which everyone including APR says is impossible. this works because it writes on the EEOPM of the ecu which is like a backdoor.*

This is the tune I bought a year and a half ago in 2020 at Goodspeed performance shop in Scottsdale AZ:

*APR ECU UPGRADE - 1.8T EA113*
was developed by engineers in 2015 for Bosch ME7.5 ECU 8N0 906 018 CM


----------



## gotwebsite1 (5 mo ago)

Vegeta Gti said:


> It won't work on your 2008 vehicle anyway
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yeah like 1998 to 2006 Bosch ECU ME7 to ME7.5


----------

